# chip tuning, lets talk differences!



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

ok so there's :
giac
C2
revo
unitronic.
1st: do you think at some time APR will release a chip for the 2.5l market?
2nd: has giac fixed the lag issue yet? 
3rd: witch chip is proven to make the most torque & hp? 
4th: who has any information on the unitronic chip?
lets make this post the most informative answering all these software tuning questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't believe Revo has fixed the lag issue either. One of the guys that got chipped said it just hangs less.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

87 octane Program C2








More Drivability
More Power.
Cheap Gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (wickett.)*

C2 has totally gotten rid of the DBW lag and has good gains. I have GIAC and it reduces the lag but it's still there. I'm almost positive GIAC nets the most gains though. 
C2 or GIAC


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (vr_vento95)*

giacs dyno for their chip








and








and well, i have yet to find a dyno of any other manufacturer from the list above, 
also i heard giac was working of fixing that issue, does anyone have any new information on that, 
whats the differences between the 87 oct and 93 oct programs from c2? why is noone getting an answer? wheres a dyno for them? eip has a possible chip? wheres the info on that?
lots of info needing to be obtained here in this slow moving forum.


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (wickett.)*

found this


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_
1st: do you think at some time APR will release a chip for the 2.5l market?


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*gasps* theres an APR dealer 10 minutes away, other than that there is a giac dealer about 1&1/2 hours away. 
i wish they would release that soon cuase i have the cash in hand. need testers?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_ need testers? 

x2 i would and could gladly test out software. I have a dealer about half an hour away from my house and half a minute away from my grandmother's house in lebanon.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! ([email protected])*

Oh NO you di'int!!
Chip Tease.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_ eip has a possible chip? wheres the info on that?


you dont want eip anything http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (vwluger22)*

As per a Unitronic installer:
"the power for the 2.5 are 162whp and 180wtq on a bone stock motor if you have a intake you will see about a 5-8% gain "
"Thanks for the info! Not bad gains. Is that on 93 octane?
Is the rev-hang issue completly gone with Unitronic?"
"o rev hang, and thats 93 oct"



_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:54 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Just do everything C2 did for the 2.5 MT and sell it in Houston. You'll have a sale here. 
Seems to me like addressing the driveability issues are as important as performance.


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_As per a Unitronic installer:
"the power for the 2.5 are 162whp and 180wtq on a bone stock motor if you have a intake you will see about a 5-8% gain "
"Thanks for the info! Not bad gains. Is that on 93 octane?
Is the rev-hang issue completly gone with Unitronic?"
"o rev hang, and thats 93 oct"

_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:54 PM 2-29-2008_

do they have a dealer in dfw? dyno sheets?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: chip tuning, lets talk differences! (wickett.)*

Take a look at their site. Not sure.
http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/co...id,1/

Only one texas dealer it seems:
DFW CarHaus
Thomas Skrodzki
3501 Eubanks Ln, Wylie TX 75098
Phone: 972-342-7633
Website: http://www.dfwcarhaus.com 
email: [email protected] e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

update, there was a dealer, and he was an amazing person to say the least. i got chipped about 11/2 hours ago at dubsquared and its amazing!!!!!
and when i turned to him he handed me my keys back, with a unitrionic chipped tag on it, threw me software for custom tuning at home too, and all i gotta say is this chip is unreal, so many good things, ill update later i gotta drive some more!!!!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*

So, you made a choice!
We need details!!!


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

ok so what the numbers told to me are for 91/3 oct 
12hp / 10lbs
the power delivery is great, like smooth as silk, or so it feels, i will get it dyno'ed soon after my carbonio and awe get here. but im so impressed with the smoothness of this chip, i dont seem to have any rev hang problems. and the guy that did it was an amazing guy and hooked me up with software for my pc to play around with the tuning. its pimp. if you in the dfw area and are thinking of getting chipped i must say deal with 
Thomas of univtronic i think thats his name heres the website! http://dfwcarhaus.com/index.htm great guy, updates and reflashes free, may charge a smal labor fee prolly like 25 bucks or so, dunno, just know im very pleased with the performance of this chip tune, it ran me like 370 too!


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_So, you made a choice!
We need details!!!









i really just started the thread for detailed chip information of all makes. ill add as much info as i can on unitronic when i do more testing, i need more room on the road, too much traffic.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*

I understand that re-flashing is always free! 
And, a 30 day Money back guarantee is a kicker!
I have not decided yet, but this is in the top three for sure.


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

update, i have not seen/felt any lag issue with this chip, and the power makes me say "WOW" everytime i drive, this is without intake and on a crappy custom exhaust. cant wait to dyno this. just amazing.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (wickett.)*

i got the unitronic flash on my 07 2.5 rabbit this past weekend. i have a short custom CAI and a custom 2 1/2in. cat back exhaust with a magnaflow muffler. i was told that the car would "dial it self in" after a few miles. i was skeptical at first then i noticed a big boost in torque during the drive home. and the next day it was even better. drivablity is greatly improved and throttle response is almost dead on. i recommend this flash to anyone interested in getting some added boost in performance. i don't have a dyno done but i am planning to have one done soon.


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*

so weve concluded that its all about the unitronic?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomyJetta* »_so weve concluded that its all about the unitronic?


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nearest dealer to the central coast? (cali)


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

we just had the opportunity to reflash a 2.5 jetta. I was very amazed. definitely feels like what VW should have done. Lag problems are completely gone according to the customer and he has updated me recently with saying "it feels like it is going faster every time i drive it!" We flashed the Stage 1+ program to his car. We will attempt to get some dyno's on the near future.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (rayveedub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Got a quote from "I..." on Capital Dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure would like someone with the chip to try the following: 
1. Make a second gear pull up to 4000 RPM, and just push in the clutch and coast... Count how long the engine takes to return to 1000 RPM. 
2. Downshift at higher RPM and see if there is any usable deceleration. 
These are two drive-ability issues i am interested in addressing.


----------



## c00lkid54 (Jan 10, 2007)

Any Unitronic dealers near jersey?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*

Looks like 2 

New Jerzy - Burlington - VolksTech 
New Jerzy - Haddon Heights - USRT 

http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/co...8/26/ 


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 6:25 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Got a quote from "I..." on Capital Dubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure would like someone with the chip to try the following: 
1. Make a second gear pull up to 4000 RPM, and just push in the clutch and coast... Count how long the engine takes to return to 1000 RPM. 
2. Downshift at higher RPM and see if there is any usable deceleration. 
These are two drive-ability issues i am interested in addressing.









the car will perform as stock if not better in these situations using the unitronics file.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (rayveedub)*

The dealer in Illinois doesn't have an address

_Quote, originally posted by *unitronic website* »_
Illinois - Deerfield - Unitronic US update center 
Sean Higgins
TF: 1.866.341.CHIP (2447) x102
T: 847-572-9901
[email protected] 
Please call or Email for appointment! 
Specialty
SPI WIZARD Database for VAG, VAG+ (EDC16, MED9)
Big Turbo installation. 
Update Center / Repair Center


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (rayveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rayveedub* »_
the car *will perform as stock* if not better in these situations using the unitronics file.

That would be bad! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Need to get rid of the rev-hang and decell lag!


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

ill test this, brb


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wickett.* »_ill test this, brb


i like the way you think haha


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

how fast was that?
ranging from 4k to 5k i stop-watched it at 3 seconds to 3.5 seconds, once clutch was engaged it instantly fell, there was no wait, it did seem quicker(both the car and the tack), every time i drive that thing it seems quicker. i just hope they get some lightweight flywheels out soon.


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

edit: 3 seconds was closer to 4k 3.5 was 5k or more.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (wickett.)*

Great! That sounds like it helped a lot. I can get rev hang sometimes (while hot, or spirited driving) for over 8 seconds!!!
Any idea on the decell when down shifting?
Thanks for helping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Any idea on the decell when down shifting?

With GIAC software with any decent amount of revs there is almost instant engine braking available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif None of the 5-7 seconds of waiting that I experienced whilst stock


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With GIAC software with any decent amount of revs there is almost instant engine braking available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif None of the 5-7 seconds of waiting that I experienced whilst stock

This is true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Glad to hear GIAC has addressed this too! 
One of my top three choices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is your price on the 2.5 software? 93 oct?
[email protected]
(pm's take days to get to me)


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

NOOB Question: 
I have Tiptronic and am not particularly concerned about deceleration lag; I'm interested in raw horsepower gains. 
I have a GIAC dealer very close by but am willing to drive a few hours to Ohio to get the Unitronic programming done. 
Suggestions?? 
Thanks OP for the threa.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbugsy* »_NOOB Question: 
I have Tiptronic and am not particularly concerned about deceleration lag; I'm interested in raw horsepower gains. 
I have a GIAC dealer very close by

We have a number of Tip customers, all of which have reported excellent gains in not only power and throttle response but also MPG increases!

_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Glad to hear GIAC has addressed this too! 
What is your price on the 2.5 software? 93 oct?

It is $395 + install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wickett. (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

370 installed (unitronic)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c00lkid54* »_Any Unitronic dealers near jersey?

come one down to the shop and we can sort you out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
come one down to the shop and we can sort you out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice to see more companies with interest in the 2.5 I-5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

were an equal opportunity supporter








were actually pretty big fans of the underdogs. Once we get some of our 8v and 16v parts sorted we hope to be moving on to the new engines.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_were an equal opportunity supporter








were actually pretty big fans of the underdogs. Once we get some of our 8v and 16v parts sorted we hope to be moving on to the new engines.

AHEM ..._throttle bodies_... BLAGHAA COUGH


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Any dealer in Toronto?! GIAC? Revo? Unitronic?


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

when u guys mean lag...and it hangs ...wut does that mean sorry im a pure newb and a new VW owner


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (dannya88)*

hang - Since the throttle body is controlled by an electronic servo, rather then a cable linked to the pedal, when you left off the throttle the it will seem to stick open for a couple of seconds. The car will not immediately start slowing down, but rather keep a constant rate of speed.
lag - again, since it is a servo, there is a short pause until the ecu decides to open up the throttle body and begin accelerating.


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ahhhh thanxs man....so just another thing learned today reading these forums as a new member


----------



## dannya88 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (dannya88)*

c2 or unitronic? c2 is cheaper i see but still c2 or uni?


----------

